# WoW Detox Center - A Place for Your WoW Addiction!!!



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD

check this out http://wowdetox.com/

this site is funny  ,but its not :cry but it kinda is...but it really isnt :no

i never knew people got hooked on this game like that. from the way people talk there struggles with this game sounds exactly like the experiences people have with street drugs. i was on here a few months ago and a woman was posting on here talking about how WoW destroyed her family. she divorced her husband cause she found out he was cheating on her with a woman in the game who was apart of his crafting guild. she got custody of there son. on the weekend visitation the son would go back and complain to his mother that dad just stuck him infront of a tv all day and did nothing with him. he just sat at his computer all day long. then she said since the new expansion had came out the rise of the litch king he stopped the visits with his son all together.


----------



## Campeador

I perused that site a lot before I quit in 2007. Don't know how much it helped, but it was definitely entertaining. I always thought that a lot of the stories there must be made up. I mean, WoW addiction is very real -- even years after quitting, I would still want to escape into the game and shut everyone out when I got depressed or sad -- but some of the stories are just too hard to believe. Who knows, though, people can be crazy.


----------



## Propaganda

I made a post there many years back when I quit wow. I see on dating sites : "Must not play WoW", lol.


----------



## Misanthropic79

:lol From the Wow detox site.........

"Humans are social creatures, and were not meant to play a game so often. WoW is a highly destructive psychological plague, and will cause a brief sense of accomplishment followed by an immense feeling of worthlessness. Rinse and repeat, that is your life if you play WoW on a regular basis. Addicts if you read this, please wake up, something better is calling."

LOL @ "highly destructive plague" it seems some people can't handle their drugs! Hardcore WoW addicts aren't exactly out there robbing old ladies for $20 to buy the new WoW extension so I'd hardly call it a plague. It's not Blizzard's fault if people let their gaming get out of hand and in the end gaming to most is just a distraction and another form of entertainment.

I only go overboard on a very small number of single player games maybe twice a year and enjoy being taken out of the real world and put into a world I control for awhile but I'm still always aware that it's just a game and never get the "immense feeling of worthlessness" because I take none of it seriously.

It's just a game.


----------



## Ventura

lmfao


----------



## Paper Samurai

It's quite sad, some of the stories on there :| some people having their families split up and losing love ones over a petty obsession. 

I too lost countless hours to a couple of games in my mid teens - the original PC COD, and Counter Strike. So I can't really judge. (Thankfully though not to the same extent as the above but still) 

Nowadays I only play games a couple of times a week & this is something I'm hugely thankful for.


----------



## nSwany

I never was a WoW addict but I used to play Maple Story often when I was 12-13 years old. That took up a large portion of my time(all my free time D. Afterwards, I started playing console RPGs and those dictated my life, playing those were more important than school work. I have in the last year realized the error of my ways and have given up for the most part on time consuming games and have turned more to Fighting/Shmups games for my entertainment. Those usually piss me of and prevent me from playing for hours.

Outside of video games, I have often spent outrageous amounts of time on the computer, any where from 12-16 hours daily. A healthy person would play/browse on the computer for a maximum of 2 hours, usually at night, and occupy their time with more useful and healthy activities such as tending the yard, running, practicing an instrument, or making art. I have been trying all those while applying for jobs yet still spend at least 6 hours on the computer.


----------



## MrNuminix

I know this is 1 year after this thread was made but I would like to bring it back. So, this thing called World of Warcraft has consumed my time throughout the time I spent in the Navy, to when I spent all day on Valentine's Day playing WoW instead of spending it with my wife. Imagine this...I didn't even get her anything nice. She threatened to leave me if she saw me playing the game at all. I snuck on at night and played it after she was asleep. I was completely and totally hooked.

A few months later, she opens up my ability to play World of Warcraft. I start into it. I play a little in the end of Cataclysm, then move onto Mists of Pandaria CE. Another few months pass, I sort of regulate my playing, but then the addiction sets back in. First it started with just not coming to bed after work at night, then it turned into playing it instead of focusing on my daughter as much as I should have.

Something must have woke up in me a month ago because I realized how much stress I was putting on my family and damage I was causing to my relationship with my wife. Come December 25th, I vowed to never play the game again. I brought my wife in who looked at the screen irritated and I asked her to watch. Then I proceeded to log into WoW and clicked on my main and hit Delete, then moved onto my max level alt - Delete, then each and every one of my toons. Finally I was at 0 toons on the account. Then I proceeded to go to Battle.Net and unsubscribe. Lastly as a final blow against my account, I emailed "[email protected]" and requested that my information be removed from my account forever making the account inaccessible.

It's only really been a week since I have pulled myself off...feels like it has been months since I have played, but that should eventually pass. WoW addiction is real and horrible. You may get to times where that is all you think about. I have zoned out at work thinking about different PVP strategies just to pass time. Well, no more!

I thought I would share this with you guys and the rest of the world. My mind is no longer plagued by the game and I can finally concentrate on what's important. My family!


----------



## MrNuminix

Also I was wondering... What ever happened to Wow Detox??? Did Blizzard force them to shut down?


----------



## nullptr

Ahh I don't get why people still play this game, I thought it's fate was the same as myspace's. I don't really like MMORPGs and so I probably will never understand the appeal of them. I wouldn't pay money every month just to play a game, I want to buy it and then keep it forever.


----------



## zork2001

I was abdicated to the game for a bit at one point so I can understand. I got to the point where the world just seemed boring, pointless and stupid. Every thought was on the game, I would still attend any family function to keep up pretense but all my thoughts were just on playing the game. It can be a lot like taking Heroin; your brain keeps producing this sense of satisfaction over and over and over again when you are playing and before you know it you are not getting any happiness when you are not playing the game. On top of that just like junkies, once you devote so much time and drop everything else, You now have a big void of time in your days with nothing to fill that void with if you were to quit.


----------



## Joe

galacticsenator said:


> Ahh I don't get why people still play this game, I thought it's fate was the same as myspace's. I don't really like MMORPGs and so I probably will never understand the appeal of them. I wouldn't pay money every month just to play a game, I want to buy it and then keep it forever.


Time spent on wow per month for me was usually around 2 days or so which was far more than most single player games for a fraction of the cost (not including steam sales lol). I never had problems with wow addiction though, probably since I didn't do much end game stuff since no mic.


----------

